# HDMI et Hackintosh



## Keikoku (26 Septembre 2012)

EDIT:

Je m'excuse, j avais déjà posé la question ailleurs... je ne retrouvais aps mon sujet .-.

A supprimé, toutes mes excuses...


----------

